# Is there an ETA on when 9 becomes RELEASE?



## DungeonMaster3000 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is an area on the website that has this information but if there is I couldn't find. More for curiosity than anything.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2011)

Roughly somewhere in May 2011.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD9


----------



## DungeonMaster3000 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks SirDice. Whoop WHoop - not long now.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 28, 2011)

Normally you find information about upcoming releases here: http://www.freebsd.org/releng/index.html.

As you can see HEAD is still open.  Typically before a release we see the branch closed and a few BETAs and RCs (release candidates).  With no inside information about the schedule, I'm pretty skeptical we'll see a release in a few weeks.


----------



## DungeonMaster3000 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah - Thanks mingrone for the info.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 28, 2011)

I wouldn't expect it anytime sooner than September.


----------



## xibo (Apr 28, 2011)

GEM/KMS not going to make it?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> GEM/KMS not going to make it?



Doubtful as the grant to develop it only has been granted in February.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2011-February/001361.html


----------



## grocha (Jun 20, 2011)

DungeonMaster3000 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if there is an area on the website that has this information but if there is I couldn't find. More for curiosity than anything.



At last there is information when FreeBSD 9 will be released.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Releng/9.0TODO

As I understand from the wiki the initial release schedule announcement was on 2011-04-19, but it's only published today for mortals like me


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 21, 2011)

grocha said:
			
		

> At last there is information when FreeBSD 9 will be released.
> 
> http://wiki.freebsd.org/Releng/9.0TODO
> 
> As I understand from the wiki the initial release schedule announcement was on 2011-04-19, but it's only published today for mortals like me



It's great! So, now that 9.0 is nearly complete, it's time to switch  Downloading sources right now :e


----------

